
Tesla’s stunning new solar roof tiles for homes - tdurden
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/28/these-are-teslas-stunning-new-solar-roof-tiles-for-homes/
======
sctb
Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12822018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12822018)

------
mnkmnk
Have solar cells become so good that a roof of them can power the whole house?

~~~
marssaxman
The answer depends on what exactly you mean by "powering the whole house", but
"yes" is a reasonable approximation. I had an array installed in 2013 which
covers about a sixth of my roof; every year it produces about 40% of the
electricity we consume. The story has only improved since then as efficiency
of solar cells has continued to rise and cost of installed panels has
continued to fall.

------
matheweis
Oh wow... how much do they cost to cover a roof?

------
woodandsteel
This is designed for new houses. That means to calculate the cost of the
electricity, you first need to subtract the cost of an equivalent-quality
conventional roof.

